# Should I buy this and put sand in the bottom?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I want to buy a new toy for my mice and I found this playground. I immediately thought sand in the bottom would look lovely. Would they enjoy some chinchilla sand in there or would it get stuck in their eyes and irritate them?

Thanks!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Am I missing a picture or a link or something? Also, I've never heard of someone using chinchilla sand with mice. I would imagine it would be an irritant, but then chinchilla lungs are also quite delicate.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

With how expensive chinchilla sand is, I wouldn't. I don't actually know how it would affect them mice, but then we talked about regular sand somewhere.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

sorry forgot to link!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trixie-Birger ... 178wt_1037


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Try plain soil, they'll probably love it, and it's cheap! Just bake it in the oven before giving it to them, to prevent parasites etc. Also make sure you get some with no pesticides or plant food in it.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

As in from the garden? or bought?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose you could do either.

Or you could buy a bag of cocoa fibre from the pet store.


----------

